# Ruger Single Six fiber optics..



## oldfart1956 (May 6, 2008)

Well fellers I checked the search area to see if this was posted before. Couldn't find it so here goes. After reading here for a spell yesterday I just had to dig out the Ruger Single Six today and sent a few boxes of .22's downrange. Now, mind ye, I'm no pistolero and age is caught up to me....53yrs. old and wearin' bifocals now. That sucks. These sights on the Ruger are just swell fer young eyeballs but I'm havin' a bit of trouble now. I haft'a choose between wearin' the specks and seein' the target (20yds.) or wearin' safety glasses and seein' the sights. I'm wonderin' about installin' a set of them fibre-optic replacement sights. Has anyone tried them? I hear tell they're a bit fragile from some sources. Some say they hang up in the holsters and break. And yup...I know they ain't fit target sights but I kin actually SEE them boogers.!! I use the gun fer plinkin' and smallgame and to entertain the grandson. Not much on targets. Well fellers..many thanks in advance. YMHS...Audie..the Oldfart!


----------

